# Cockatiel breeding



## Dobbythenerd (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry for posting this here. Trying to register on talkcockatiel but have to wait for register acceptance.

Anyways I have two cockatiels that have just had their first egg. They mate a lot so I know the egg will be fertile.

It is now night time for the cockatiels but they arent sleeping in the nest on the egg. they are just on the perches in the cage. What do I do? Will the egg survive over night without them in it?

This is the cockatiels first time so I dont think she will have more than the one egg.

im really scared incase the egg just dies.

Someone help please

Also like to add the cockatiels are in my living room but it gets a bit cold at night


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Most birds don't sit hard on the eggs until the 2nd or even the 3rd egg is laid. They also lay on alternate days. So if the first egg is laid on Monday the second will be laid on Wednesday. They also usually hatch on alternate days, but sometimes you will get 2 chicks hatching on the same day.

When cockatiels do start to sit usually the male sits during the day and the female sits at night but often the **** bird will stay with the hen over night as well.

Eggs will not start to develop until they start to sit hard (I don't mean they sit on them heavily). They will still be viable. Show Canary breeders will take the real egg away from the hen and give it an artificial egg until all the eggs in a clutch are laid, they will then return the real eggs to the hen, by doing this all the eggs will hatch on the same day giving all the chicks a chance to survive as canaries will only feed the chicks that put their head up the highest, having all the chicks the same age and size gives them all a chance. This is not necessary with parrots as they just seem to know the different ages of their chicks and will feed all of them accordingly, meaning the youngest gets the most crop milk and the oldest gets more solid food.


----------



## Dobbythenerd (Aug 13, 2014)

I think our cockatiel will only lay the one egg as this is her first time. Also they are a bit young because we didn't know one was male and the other female. The female has been sitting on the egg for most of the day except when she eats or comes out the cage for a little bit.

Any tips?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi,

I'm sorry  I can't offer any advice regarding your cockatiel.

I've sent you a Private Message and will be happy to try to help ensure your account on Talk Cockatiels gets activated when I receive your reply. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your Talk Cockatiels Account is now activated. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*The only thing I could add - how old are they? They shouldn't breed until they are over a year old.
You shouldn't put a nest box in the cage if you don't want them to breed. Too late now, though. I hope everything goes well.*


----------

